# 1100 dekes



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Just hit 1190 decoys.
Mix of rags, Shells, SILLO socks, And a few full bodies.
i just added 400, MY dream spread. and what sucks is season is only in for 4 more days.


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

nice.. ithink we hit 1300 this yr we had 800 last year, got 500 more rags this yr for free got a couple fullbodies and picking up a dozen more this week.... just a pain to set that many up lol


----------



## parker20 (Feb 8, 2009)

thats not bad i have decided to quit this year at 2800 it is geting to be a lot of work


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im only at 200 but Im going to have a dang good ecaller.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

When all the moons align this spring we should have around 1500.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

It's a start.
Next year i'm adding 600, sillo socks and 200-300 more shells.
topped off with a 7x14 foot haulmark trailor. it will be "Fun"


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am at 671 and 4 flyers! Also a hell of an E caller! I will keep building up every year!


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

144 hardcores 80-20 snows to blues
696 sillosocks 70-30 snows to blues
54 flatland full bodies
18 herters full bodies
24 floaters
15 silosock flyers
(2) 240 watt 4 speaker e callers

Boy i wish my hunting buddies would buy some decoys to add to the big picture.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

My brother and I are up to 168 8 flyers and a two speaker e-caller.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

600 rags 4 dz. shells 2 speaker e-caller. no flyers  donations welcome


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

nowski10 said:


> I am at 671 and 4 flyers! Also a hell of an E caller! I will keep building up every year!


I hope your ready to break that stuff in this spring!?


----------



## Geesekiller (Jan 10, 2009)

Call-em said:


> Just hit 1190 decoys.
> Mix of rags, Shells, SILLO socks, And a few full bodies.
> i just added 400, MY dream spread. and what sucks is season is only in for 4 more days.


You guys didn't get a CO season?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm at 1223 dekes.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

you guys can do better than that!!! I live in montana and when we show up in Nd this year we will have out

480 headed northwinds
600 sillosocks
280 carrylight shells
72 floaters
6vortex machines
24 sillosock fliers
4 ecallers eyes to sky 2, and sts mp3
2 fourwheelers
6 sleds
2400 rounds of #2s,#bb,#t and dead coyote oh also a couple deer decoys just in case not going home empty handed!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive got 4.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> nowski10 said:
> 
> 
> > I am at 671 and 4 flyers! Also a hell of an E caller! I will keep building up every year!
> ...


O dont you worry! Ill see ya this spring man!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Ive got 4.


I knew it was coming. :lol:

In the early days at wtf.com I remember when there was only a couple guys who had over 1000....spreads are getting bigger for sure.


----------



## rwinter (Apr 30, 2008)

fubar said:


> 600 rags 4 dz. shells 2 speaker e-caller. no flyers  donations welcome


I'll put on a bird suit and run around for ya! Now that's love... :beer:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

ha, ill go to work making some wings.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> In the early days at wtf.com


What the Funk.com? That is a fitting name for a snow goose forum during the spring time!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > In the early days at wtf.com
> ...


hehe...I meant waterfowler.com


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

264 silosocks, some flyers, 4 speaker e-caller. Just started this year with the decoys.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Man, some of you guys are good, being able to name all the decoys you have down the exact amount. I lost count quite some time ago....I have no idea! Heck, I couldnt even tell ya how many floaters we have...I forget things quite easily...


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Do pampers and paper plates count? :stirpot:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

got 10 1/2 dozen ghg fb
2 dozen bigfoot fb 
2 dozen bigfoot fb
4 dozen shells 
it aint much but it looks nice


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Ive got 4".


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess I remember back in the SPAV (sportsmens adventures) waterfowling forum, Hoosier Jim's Duck Blind, Southern Waterfowler forum, Waterfowl chat (out of cali) and the original fuge all back in 1995 guys using 1,000 plus decoy spreads. Even DonH from Delaware was using that many in the fall. 300 to 1500 you will be fine. Bigger is great on the migrating days. End of season I may not even break 100.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> 300 to 1500 you will be fine. Bigger is great on the migrating days. End of season I may not even break 100.


Last year I hunted over around 3 dozen. The least I have ever hunted over when talking just snow goose decoys. Its fun doing it differently at times.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 25, 2008)

1300 full bodies

mostly avery mix of snows, blues, and juvies.

also have 3 vortecs.


----------



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

same whitetailfreak, i had to get a new account, the computer went to s#$t on me and erased and deleted all my internet files. but 1300 is how many my group runs. usually kill alot of birds, we hit the 1000 mark for the first time last spring


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > 300 to 1500 you will be fine. Bigger is great on the migrating days. End of season I may not even break 100.
> ...


Yup I have said it a 100 times but when I got here I had 3 doz windsocks, no e-caller or mouth call and I killed snows. No big shoots but if I remember I got skunked maybe once.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > Leo Porcello said:
> ...


I love killing snows with hand calls or mouth calls. It is completely possible, even in the spring. It is hilarious how attached guys get to their 80 billion watt 45 speaker ecallers. The 3 dozen day was probably my second or third best hunt last year! It was also closing day though, juvies can help.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

how many guys and beers and rockstar energy drinks does it take to set out 1300 full body snows do you have 400 bird days if not it is not worth the troube not to mention the cost I cant stand setting out 130 honker fullbodys not to mention 1300 that must be at least two 16 foot trailer worth who am i kidding if i could afford that many i would have them ha ha.


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

i live in south dakota and run 5600 decoys with a group of about 40 hunters a couple times a year. all rags. our highest bird count in a day was about 700 birds. hows that for ya.

not even bull. absolute truth. limit is 20 per day with unlimited posession we didnt even all limit out.

okay fine a little bull. the decs are not all mine it is a deal. and 700 bids in about a week. and imarehead you really piss me off. Your beotchin about 5600 rags but whitetailfreaks 1300 fullbodies dont catch your eye? Im gonna have to send chuck norris over to fargo to kick the crap out of the fighting sioux cuz NDSU will never beat them at anything.

GO BOISE STATE BRONCOS
LIKE, 30TH STRAIGHT FIESTA BOWL HERE WE COME


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

huntnfishn1 said:


> i live in south dakota and run 5600 decoys with a group of about 40 hunters a couple times a year. all rags. our highest bird count in a day was about 700 birds. hows that for ya.
> 
> not even bull. absolute truth. limit is 20 per day with unlimited posession we didnt even all limit out


  Oh boy...them are quite the numbers


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

500 rags and a kickin ecaller


----------



## imaredhead (Feb 18, 2009)

700 birds - 40 hunters - Pictures?? Maybe photoshop the bong out of it before posting it? ha Ridiculous


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

huntnfishn1 said:


> i live in south dakota and run 5600 decoys with a group of about 40 hunters a couple times a year. all rags. our highest bird count in a day was about 700 birds. hows that for ya.
> 
> not even bull. absolute truth. limit is 20 per day with unlimited posession we didnt even all limit out


Funny you mention..........

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#547869

You needed "help" less than a month ago.... :eyeroll:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> huntnfishn1 said:
> 
> 
> > i live in south dakota and run 5600 decoys with a group of about 40 hunters a couple times a year. all rags. our highest bird count in a day was about 700 birds. hows that for ya.
> ...


Very interesting....


----------



## imaredhead (Feb 18, 2009)

Classic  ha...


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, the old foot went RIGHT into the mouth on that one.... haha


----------



## imaredhead (Feb 18, 2009)

huntnfishn1 said:


> hey if you know how to put pics on here i will show you the results of those hunts. Its actually a family trip. only about 100 of the decoys are mine and this was actually the first year Ive gone hunting for snow geese. All the people in my family including extended are hunters and a couple times a year we all go out together. usually guided hunts because who is going to spend money for 40 hunters shooting under fullbodies. but since rags are so cheap we all put in some money for them and 5600 came out. but didnt buy them pre assembled so it was a heck of a job putting a couple hundred together each. And the 700 birds was true but it was *after about a week* of hunting. it took up a lot of freezer space. and come on give me a break. although everything i said and told people to do was true and how stuff works for me. Any advice for others may wok and may not, depending on your situation.
> by the way the comment about knowing more about hunters than many experienced hunters was total bull and i know its not true but come on im 13 remember


 :eyeroll: you heard it from his mouth..


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

*Andrew Bremseth Internet Investigation Services*

_Exposing liars, fibbers, braggers, and general tool-like posting; one forum at a time!_

andrew:
dude, you need to go to fargo and hang with some women; sitting on waterfowl forums trying to will the migration to happen faster isnt healthy! 8)


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

HuntnFishn

There was 1 snow goose at Canyon Lake today, and it was a legit one.


----------



## lookin4theX (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Goosenoose, how may batteries and what sizes r u using to run 6 vortex machiines.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

lookin4theX said:


> Hey Goosenoose, how may batteries and what sizes r u using to run 6 vortex machiines.


 We are using 125 amp hour batt to run two vortexes and a ecaller together and two votexes on 8 amp hour vexlar batteries you can go all day on a vex if you use your remote to turn them on and off 125 amp batteries are over kill i just use them because i have them out of my boat batteries go bad if you dont use them or keep them charged also I have used to lucky duck 6 volt in series gives you 9 amps


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

How many vortex is the right number, my buddy bought 3 and they (big chain store) shipped 6, is it worth it to put all 6 out?, I only have seen 3 running at one time.

P.S., I am going to get one hell of a deal after we go hunting next week, if I am not going to get a break from the stimulus pkg, I might as well buy a $50 vortex spinner (So I got that going for me which is nice)


----------

